# Anamo Shrimp with Colombo Flora-Grow Carbo & JBL Ferropol



## C00ki3 (7 Jan 2013)

Hi I have just got some Anamo shrimp for my planted tank to help with aglea and because I love watching them wander around my tank, but I have also just started using Liquid Cardo and some weekly fertiliser listed in the title are these ok to use with shrimp?


----------



## MARKCOUSINS (7 Jan 2013)

I have been keeping amano shrimp for a long time using LC no problem even with a double dose.Maybe a good idea to limit the dose to start off with then slowly return to your desired level.Have never used this fert but should not be an issue.Aclimatising the shrimp to the tank water before putting in the tank very important.cheers  mark


----------



## C00ki3 (7 Jan 2013)

Thanks, I aclimatised them very slowly over the course of a day so they should be ok with that I also droped my temp from 26 degrees to 24 over a couple of days before i put them in ( my enlders should be fine with this). The fert says it contains 0.349% copper which is really what worried me as I have read that copper is bad for shrimp which is what worries me, last time i used it was a week ago so if it is bad i'm hoping its been taken up by the plants by now.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (7 Jan 2013)

Hey cookie, all ferts that contain micro nutrients will have trace levels of copper but not to worry as it is such a tiny dose it wont be an issue.  Ferropol i believe is just trace nutrients with a little K so you may need to look at adding in some N and P in another form.  Liquid carbon is fine with amanos, they are pretty hardy as shrimp go.


----------

